# Heritage Foundation Public Lands Transfer Obloviation



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

These are the people elected to represent us and exactly what we will end up with if sportsmen and women do NOT step up and get vocal. Sit back and watch and we've earned the loss of access to public lands. Edify and educate yourself and then DO SOMETHING!!!!!!!

Heritage Foundation Conference


----------

